# Amplificador 100W TIP142/147.



## Ramon-DC (Jul 28, 2010)

Hoy en la mañana buscaba datos de esos TIPs (TIP142/147), cuando me tope con este amplificador con los antes mencionados TIPs, no entiendo el idioma creo que es portugués, fuera de eso, al parecer tiene un 0.006% de distorsión, una potencia maxima de 99W sobre 4Ohms, bastante sencillo en cuando el diagrama(en mi opinion).

Espero sus opiniones. 

Saludos 

PD: aqui la fuente , hay varios más. http://web.tiscali.it/audiofanatic3/Schemi/Tipo/Stato_solido/finali/Schemi_finaliSS.html


----------



## pachi2009 (Jul 28, 2010)

esta bueno aparentemente sencillo pero con con 60v 100w? cuantos Amp consumira, alguien que lo haya probado o pueda simularlo que comente

esta en italiano


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2010)

Efectivamente está en italiano y el diseño es una basura pero tiene el agregado pituco de una etapa Sziklai para manejar los TIPs de salida.

Usar las ramas la alimentación del integrado (consumo, en definitiva) para accionar los transistores del salida no da buenos resultados en general.
Te recomiendo no armarlo, pero sos libre de hacerlo.


Saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC (Jul 29, 2010)

wow me falta mucho por aprender aun, gracias por el consejo.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2010)

Ramon-DC dijo:


> wow me falta mucho por aprender aun...


Apenas un poco más que a mí.

Saludos y de nada.


----------



## electro14 (Ago 19, 2014)

yo arme el de 150 y es muy muy copado, arme 4 amplificadores en carcazas de potencias viejas que ya no servian que he consegido y pase musica en varias fiestas y me sobra power un lujo el audio que ofrecen estos transistores, buenos bajos buenos medios buenos agudos, igual arme la otra placa de 150w en 4ohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

Vos hablás de éste ?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2014)

Creo que se refiere a uno que utiliza los TIP142/147, es una versión mínima 5 transistores en total, que curiosamente funciona bastante bien, claro!!! siempre y cuando los TIP sean originales y no olviden poner en el driver entre colecor y base el capacitor indicado, anda a la primera y funciona Ok arme varios, el primero sonaba bien pero calentaban bastante, transistores falsos en los siguiente con unidades originales el funcionamiento fue correcto


----------



## juliangp (Oct 6, 2014)

Ese es el famoso turco pandacba, no tiene muy buena fama que digamos jajaj. Aún así a algunos les funciona bien... como a vos. Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2014)

Que a alguno no le funcione no significa que  no sea bueno, si utilizas el material correcto, y el necesario apareado de los transistores, funciona.
Eso de mala fama, yo me río, ya que si alguién se guia porque a fulano o a zutano no le funciono, estamos listos!!!!
Cuando arme mi primer amplificador, un RCA de 70W volo a poco de conectarlo, entoces digo yo? deberia decir que no sirve? habia cosas que no conocía, y antes que pensar que no servía, estudie más y aprendi lo necesario.
Por empezar el diseño no es turco, de donde yo baje el esquema es si de un sitio en que sale un muy bien diseñado pcb. De echo es un diseño simplificado, pero eficiente de muy conocidos esquemas, por ello sorprende, de lo bien que suena por lo ultrasimple.
De echo es ideal para el que se incia, porque funciona a la primera, si el que se inicia no lo puede hacer funcionar yo le diria que no siga adelante con algo más complejo. Si alguién no puede hacer funcionar algo tan elemental que estudie más o se dedique a otra cosa


----------



## juliangp (Oct 7, 2014)

la mala fama del amplificador es por su distorsión y su tendencia a oscilar,nadie ha dicho que no sirve hay diseños mucho mejores que utilizan casi los mismos componentes... en mi opinión hay opciones mejores para esa potencia en clase AB del mismo costo.


----------



## crimson (Oct 7, 2014)

Me parece que es por los TIP142/147, yo hace rato que no los uso, si armás el par Darlington con transistores individuales (BD139+TIP35C, por ejemplo) en la mayoría de los casos se van los problemas...
saludos C


----------



## CHUWAKA (Oct 7, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Me parece que es por los TIP142/147, yo hace rato que no los uso, si armás el par Darlington con transistores individuales (BD139+TIP35C, por ejemplo) en la mayoría de los casos se van los problemas...
> saludos C



hola como armo el darlington con el bd y el tip???? tendrias un planito crimson ...me interesa, creo que lo vi alguna ves pero como no estaba con los darlingtons en ese momento,,,,no le di bolillaa,,saludos,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2014)

Fijate adentro del datasheet


----------



## crimson (Oct 7, 2014)

Dejo un dibujo con el darlington discreto:


Saludos C


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 15, 2014)

Yo tengo un problema con el amplificador que publica pandacba y es que al conectarlo el parlante se sale al frente y la musica suena un poco, luego ruido de alterna, revisé todo y está bien montado, comienzo a pensar que se trata del TIP41 que está defectuoso pero ¿qué más puede ser? tendo 3 tip142 y 3 tip147 y con todos pasa lo mismo, a la entrada probé entre bc557 y 2n3906.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2014)

Probalo SIN parlante , que lo vas a quemar.

Medí si tenés tensión positiva o negativa en parlante


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 16, 2014)

+16.9V en salida a parlante , claro que el montaje está en protoboard pero igual no veo la razón por la cual no funciona, optaré por pensar que la protoboard está defectuosa y haré el pbc, luego les cuento cómo me fue.

Lo monté en pcb y siguió pasando lo mismo, cambie el tip41 y nada, no me explico que pueda ser, calienta solo el tip142 y el 147 frio...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2014)

¿ Verificaste haber conectado las patas de los transistores en el orden correcto ?
¿ El TIP41 calienta ?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 16, 2014)

Gracias fogonazo por la respuesta, si verifiqué, y volvi a verificar, de hecho baje el impreso y lo verifique y está bien, por eso es que no encuentro espuestas, probe cambiar los TR de la entrada por 2n3906 y aunque siguen siendo pnp el parlante de hunde haciia dentro (-) y calienta es el 147... lo tengo con +-20V


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2014)

¿ Leíste este comentario ?




DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Probalo SIN parlante , que lo vas a quemar.*
> 
> Medí si tenés tensión positiva o negativa en parlante



Antes de continuar, lee estos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 16, 2014)

Mmm claro que lo probé primero sin parlante y me manda mas o menos 5v, al conectar el parlante pues obviamente calienta porque comienza a fluir la corriente en la carga, pero hay voltaje continuo, en fin, no soy tan novato para no saber armar adecuadamente un pcb, pero muchas gracias por la recomendación, voy a leer el segundo enlace.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2014)

Probarlo sin parlante significa: *NO conectes el parlante hasta que no consigas 0V en la salida del amplificador.*


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 16, 2014)

Bueno cambie el tip41 y mejoró bastante (y eso que al parecer es semi trucho), a la salida tengo entre 0v y 0,12v, pero en cuanto conecto la entrada se sube el voltaje a 18 - 19 voltios, ya revisé todo y está bien, medí las resistencias etc ¿alguna idea?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2014)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Bueno cambie el tip41 y mejoró bastante (y eso que al parecer es semi trucho), a la salida tengo entre 0v y 0,12v, *pero en cuanto conecto la entrada se sube el voltaje *a 18 - 19 voltios, ya revisé todo y está bien, medí las resistencias etc ¿alguna idea?



¿ Leíste aquí: *Puesta en marcha* como se controla la tensión de offset, poniendo a GND la entrada ?

Cuando conectas la entrada a ¿ Que cosa ?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 16, 2014)

Cuando la uno a GND para las pruebas o cuando la conecto a una entrada de audio, si leí el post completo y de hecho hay cosas que no sabía, pero en resumen eso pasa, el voltaje se va a cero y si puenteo la entrada a tierra aparece ese voltaje, lo mismo si pongo la fuente, probe cambiando tip "en caliente" midiendo el votlaje, con uno baja a 10, con otro a 5, con otro se mantiene en 18 etc...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2014)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Cuando la uno a GND para las pruebas o cuando la conecto a una entrada de audio, si leí el post completo y de hecho hay cosas que no sabía, pero en resumen eso pasa, el voltaje se va a cero y si puenteo la entrada a tierra aparece ese voltaje, lo mismo si pongo la fuente, probe cambiando tip "en caliente" midiendo el votlaje, con uno baja a 10, con otro a 5, con otro se mantiene en 18 etc...



Revisa si el capacitor de entrada (10µF) se encuentra conectado con la polaridad correcta y/o que no tenga pérdidas.
Para probar lo podrías reemplazar por un poliester de 470nF


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 16, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Revisa si el capacitor de entrada (10µF) se encuentra conectado con la polaridad correcta y/o que no tenga pérdidas.
> Para probar lo podrías reemplazar por un poliester de 470nF



Lo hice, puse uno de 560nf y en definitiva hubo un cambio, ya no están los 18 V a la salida, pero siguen habiendo entre 2.5 y 4.5 voltios (el valor oscila mucho en ese rango) puse el parlante solo por probar y la música se oye obviamente muy distorsionada, pero almenos va mejorando ¿alguna otra sugerencia? Muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de responder mis inquietudes Fogonazo.


----------



## juliangp (Nov 16, 2014)

Probaste agrandando el capacitor de 100pF?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 16, 2014)

juliangp dijo:


> Probaste agrandando el capacitor de 100pF?



Si y empeora, jajaja estoy a punto de romper ese amplificador, no pensé que diera tantos problemas, porque sinceramente no sé que esté mal, ya cambie los darlington y nada.


----------



## juliangp (Nov 16, 2014)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Si y empeora, jajaja estoy a punto de romper ese amplificador, no pensé que diera tantos problemas, porque sinceramente no sé que esté mal, ya cambie los darlington y nada.



Me expresé mal, vos cambiaste el de la entrada o del que está conectado entre Base y Colector del TIP41? Yo me refiero al segundo jaja ya lo vas a arreglar


----------

